# Boas > General Boas >  what to expect from a hog island boa

## recycling goddess

okay, so i'm thinking of delving into the world of larger snakes... and i think we've decided on a hog island boa. 

so, i need some real info and i find asking the ones who have them works the best. 

how much time do they need you to spend with them a week? (i know my ball doesn't care if he sees me a week, month etc. although i do try to spend some time with him bi-weekly - if HE'S in the mood that is  :Razz:  )

as they grow and get more strength to them... are they typically harder to handle?

i've heard people say, "if you work with them... " what exactly does that mean? hold them daily, weekly etc?

i want to make sure i'm the right kind of person to own one before i get it. because IMO it's easier to rehome a ball which stays small than a boa who gets much larger... so i want to make sure i can care for him for life.

how long do they live in captivity?

what do you feed them as adults?

i think that's all my questions... although i may have more depending on how well this cup of coffee does with my awakening brain cells LOL

----------


## jglass38

> okay, so i'm thinking of delving into the world of larger snakes... and i think we've decided on a hog island boa. 
> 
> Good choice!
> 
> so, i need some real info and i find asking the ones who have them works the best. 
> I'll try my best
>  how much time do they need you to spend with them a week? (i know my ball doesn't care if he sees me a week, month etc. although i do try to spend some time with him bi-weekly - if HE'S in the mood that is  )
> 
> Hoggies are more tolerant of handling than BPs.  I have mine out for anything ranging from 15mins-1hour as often as I can.  Sometimes that is once per week, sometimes a few times.  Sometimes my fiance takes him in the bedroom and hangs out with him while watching TV and he lays under the blanket.
> ...


Hope this helped a bit!

----------


## cassandra

> Sometimes my fiance takes him in the bedroom and hangs out with him while watching TV and he lays under the blanket.



So what Jamie is saying is

hog island boa > Jamie  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## jglass38

> So what Jamie is saying is
> 
> hog island boa > Jamie


I believe that she spends more time with the snake than she does with me!  But i'm not much of a cuddler.   :Sweeet:

----------


## recycling goddess

wow 30 years eh? i'll be in my 70's - i'm thinking this may not be a good choice then  :Sad:   i'll have to talk to the kids and see if any of them will be willing to take it when they move out... (age 12 and 7) LOL

----------


## cassandra

Your ball python has the same life expectancy, 20-30 years. =)

----------


## hornsrule

Hogs are great. i got mine about 2 months ago and she is incredible. if you want to know about the hog quirks that mine, april's and jamie's hogs have you should check the thread he posted (i'm too lazy to search for it now, got two papers due tomorrow). i believe it was called angry hoggie. she sure is interesting and its incredible the way that she can use her body in comparison to my ball python.

----------


## recycling goddess

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...t=angry+hoggie

off to read it now... thanks!

and ya i know my ball will live that long... i'm just concerned about possibly having to rehome a larger snake. i talked to my son about it today and he said that he'll help me out with it when i'm old and grey(er) LOL - nice kid LOL hahahahaha

----------


## recycling goddess

jamie,

that was so helpful. thank you!

so by your post... is a hog island something you would recommend to a newbie to larger snakes or is there something else you would recommend instead?

aleesha

----------


## jglass38

I see you keep mentioning larger snake.  In comparison to a BP yes, Hogs are larger but they are still not that large. They don't get nearly as long as RTBs and not even close to as girthy.  Think of the thickness of a 20oz soda bottle for a male, females can get a bit thicker.    I would definitely recommend one as the next step for someone who wants a Boa and a larger snake than your average BP.

----------


## recycling goddess

hahaha living in canada i don't know what a 20 oz soda bottle is - i'll go goggle it for size. 

and yes, i do want to stay small but go big at the same time... if i do decide to get one... the breeder close to me has a few males for me to choose from. which i prefer due to size. trying to keep it down in that department.

----------


## jglass38

Umm..How about an aerosol can of bathroom cleaner or air freshener?  I think a male Hog is a nice way to get into Boas and a slightly larger snake.  Easy care requirements, voracious feeders and really interesting personalities.  Can't beat that!

----------


## recycling goddess

okay i know what size that is now... a regular one serving bottle of pop LOL

----------


## hornsrule

if you got a male i dont think size would be a big issue.

----------


## recycling goddess

> I think a male Hog is a nice way to get into Boas and a slightly larger snake.  Easy care requirements, voracious feeders and really interesting personalities.  Can't beat that!



the strength has me a bit... overwhelmed but i need to remember that he will grow with me... and i'll know how to handle him cause when i get him, he'll be small and i'll learn as i go. (sometimes i just into the end result and forget the process)

----------


## recycling goddess

jamie,

what type of boa is this?

http://www.glassreptiles.com/pictures/slideshow/rob.jpg

aleesha

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks chris!

----------


## jglass38

> jamie,
> 
> what type of boa is this?
> 
> http://www.glassreptiles.com/pictures/slideshow/rob.jpg
> 
> aleesha


That is my Hoggie!

By the way, a pop bottle?  I think we call that soda, eh  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

hahahaha i knew the pop and soda were the same... it was the 20 oz that messed with my head LOL

that's your hoggies face? oh man i am soooooooo in love!!!!!

----------


## jglass38

> hahahaha i knew the pop and soda were the same... it was the 20 oz that messed with my head LOL
> 
> that's your hoggies face? oh man i am soooooooo in love!!!!!


I just like to mess with our wholly owned subsidiary...uhh..neighbors to the north!

He has that effect on a lot of people.  I wish I did!

----------


## recycling goddess

well jamie if you get a jawline like that... well, let's just say i'll be very impressed  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hornsrule

yea just wait til my girl gets to size, i think that her and rob will have to meet!!!

----------


## jglass38

Rob loves the ladies...

----------


## Shelby

Ok as for the size thing.. hog islands are considered one of the dwarf insular (island) boas. Here is a picture of my (large) female hog. You average male hog island will not be this big.



She is strong yes, but not nearly enough to overpower me, and I'm not what you'd call muscular. lol

----------


## recycling goddess

so males are the same size around only shorter in length?

----------


## Shelby

Yeah.. pretty much. Maybe not quite so thick.

----------


## recycling goddess

well we went out to pick up the enclosure for da hoggie  :Smile:  

i got a sterilelite 23x16.75x9 - i figure this should do him for awhile!

----------


## Shelby

Sounds good. I guess you've decided you want one then.  :Wink:

----------


## jglass38

Males are shorter and less girthier.  Glad you decided to jump in with both feet!  Cant wait to see some pics.  By the way, make sure you are getting a PURE Hog Island Boa if you are paying in the $175-$250 range.  A lot of people are crossing Hogs with RTBs and I am not a fan of the outcrossing.

----------


## recycling goddess

$300 and i'm in canada. i can't even find any other breeders up here who breed hoggies. 

my friend works in a petstore and she said that her cost on a hoggie is $350-$450 depending on the morph etc. so she feels $300 is a good price up here. esp. since i can go there and choose my own!

i asked the breeder if they are pure and he said yes they are. i didn't see any morphs on hoggies on his site... only pures - so i can't imagine they would be crossed. 

i will be able to see the parents and the siblings when i go there which is also good IMO. now just to get an appt with him!

----------


## recycling goddess

oh and did i mention how excited i am? no? well i AMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!

 :Fest:   :Razz:

----------


## jglass38

Sounds great!!  I would be excited also!!

----------


## recycling goddess

friday at noon... i go meet them and hopefully bring one home!!!

----------


## jglass38

Cant wait to see some pics!

----------


## recycling goddess

i'm going to take my camera with me... and hopefully he'll let me take some photos of other snakes at the same time... kinda like a field trip day LOL

----------


## frankykeno

Oh I hated being away for the move and missing all the excitement!  Congrats Aleesha and I can't wait to see the pics and hear all about your new hoggie.  They are gorgeous snakes and definitely on my own personal wish list someday.  I think you've made a great, well informed choice!  :Clap:

----------


## iceman25

Congratulations! Be sure and post lots of pics now  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

you know... it's so easy to take the time to make an informed choice on this site. so many people share their experiences and knowledge when you simply take the time to ask. 

this is truly a great forum and i'm so thankful to everyone who's had a part in assisting me with this. 

only 3 more hours and i leave to pick him out of the bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

funny it's almost exactly one year since i went and picked up drake... and here i am wondering what size enclosure he'll need for his life. 

would around 5' long by 2' high and 2' wide be okay for him?

----------


## Shelby

That'd be more than enough most likely. Being a hoggie (at least part anyway) he's not going to get as big as your average BCI. a 4'x2' cage will likely be plenty big, especially since he's a male.

----------


## recycling goddess

oh that's great news april... thanks! 

 :Smile:  i'm giddddddddddddddddddddddy about building him this enclosure. i can't wait to see him nightly!

----------


## Shelby

Oh making it yourself? Take lots of pics.  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

we are building it into the stand of our new 135g tank. this way he doesn't take up any space... since we need the stand anyways!

i'll definitely take pics and share them!

----------


## JimiSnakes

Very cool. A new Hog! Woo hoo! Hog's are great. As everyone else has already explained, a pure Hog won't get all that big. You'll be happy. My Hog is pretty nippy, but she's growing out of it slowly. I can't wait to she's old enough to breed. I've made up my mind to NOT go sunset with her or any Hog, they are too close to all being outcrossed. I'm going for a male from Rio Bravo this year, the female is from Paul Mitchell and has all the bloodlines to prove she is pure. 
I'm excited too, show some pics!

----------


## Shelby

Jim this thread is a year old.. she was just updating to ask about the cage size for an adult.  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

but thanks for you excitement!!!!!

----------


## JimiSnakes

> Jim this thread is a year old.. she was just updating to ask about the cage size for an adult.


Haha, I should probably look before I post on some of these, huh? What a dork....     :Embarassed:

----------


## recycling goddess

na... not a dork... an enthusiastic member of an addiction which is strong within you!!!

----------


## JimiSnakes

> na... not a dork... an enthusiastic member of an addiction which is strong within you!!!


The force is strong here...

Now am I a dork?    :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

naaaaaa  :Giggle:

----------


## qiksilver

drakes only problem is that since he's a cross he probably won't stay as small as a pure hoggie, so that should be a factor (sorry if this was covered already)

----------


## recycling goddess

ya that's my concern as well... so we are giving him 5' instead of the usual 4'.

thanks qiksilver!

----------

